# Fun with color!



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Today was bath day for Louis, and I decided to have some fun with color. I used Manic Panic in a turquoise-blue color. I colored the feet and tail mainly because he has yellow staining on those areas. It is more noticeable when wet. His beard is also stained yellow but I plan to give him different trims so it's not a big deal. As soon as I took him out, he had a bunch of debris in his beard.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this something that washes out?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

pjewel said:


> Is this something that washes out?


It is semi-permanent haircolor made for people. I find that is fades faster on dog hair. It will fade over 2-3 weeks. I've colored my poodle lots of times with no problems with it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow.. interesting...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

So fun!! My daughter loves to have a strip of color in her hair, and so of course her dog had to have green feet too!!! I don't have a pic, sorry but yes it faded out much faster on the dog hair than the human hair!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I thought you had doctored his photo up, until I read through the thread. I'd say he looks about ready for the Easter parade! :biggrin1:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks wild!! What happens if he should lick his paws tho???? Is it safe to ingest??


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

A friend and neighbor has a cute little girl dog with a hot pink colored tail. I thought of doing that with Sergio in blue. 

Was it messy to apply?


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Ah, I remember my manic panic days well.... He looks rad!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Color for dogs is real hip these days.
Louis rocks his turquoise color accent.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

whimsy said:


> It looks wild!! What happens if he should lick his paws tho???? Is it safe to ingest??


The dye is "Non-toxic" but I would still prevent the dog from licking it while it is being applied. And of course you must be careful to not get the dye in the eyes. I know people who have dyed their whole dog with it (including face). Once the hair is dyed, shampooed, and blow dried - the dyed hair is safe. Louis can lick his paws (which he does sometimes), and he will have no ill effects.

Louis, and my poodle, have not had any adverse reactions from the dye, but of course every dog is different and if you aren't sure, you can do a patch test to see if they'll have a reaction to the dye before going all out.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Another thing, you can also dye your dog using kool-aid, chalk, and food coloring. The first two I think you just mix the powdered form with a little water to make a paste and use as dye. I think these are more temporary though. Also, some of these will transfer onto other things. The Manic Panic lasts longer and the color does not transfer onto other fabrics (as long as you wash out completely during the dying process). You can also use blow pens for some temporary color too.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll only do it if I can dye mine in chocolate. Then I'd lick their paws.


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info on how to do this!


----------

